# Kaia Gerber - walking the runway for Max Mara fashion show S/S 2019 during Milan Fashion Week 20.09.2018 x92



## brian69 (22 Sep. 2018)

​


----------



## gugolplex (22 Sep. 2018)

:thx: Tolle pics! Vielen Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## mickdara (25 Sep. 2018)

:WOW:Kaia looking cute in the leather short pics, thanks BRIAN!!!:thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## vco69 (11 Nov. 2018)

Dankeschön


----------



## Punisher (11 Nov. 2018)

Storchenbeine


----------

